# AquaClear 110 ceramic impeller shaft replacement



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

A bit of trivia that I'm sure someone can use...

The ceramic impeller shaft from the Fluval 406 canister filter appears to be exactly the same dimensions as (2.93 x 70.0mm), and therefore a direct replacement for, the steel unit from the Hagen AquaClear 110. This means that you can order an A-20039 ceramic shaft and replace the quick-wearing one that comes standard on the 110.

Will


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

That's cool. Have you tried doing it yet?


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Yup. Worked perfectly. I had a spare shaft from my Fluval 406 and it dropped into my AquaClear 110 without a hitch. The original steel one was worn out and noisy. Now, it's as quiet as new.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it the entire assembly with the magnet and impellor? Or just the shaft?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Anyone knows where to buy a Brand New Aqua Clear 110 Shaft? J&L Aqutics sell the impeller-$14.95, but they don't have the Shaft.


----------



## William Wilson (Apr 7, 2012)

Part number A-20039 is the ceramic shaft only - no impeller.


----------

